# I'm Back! Updates! YOUTUBE channel!



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey Guys! It has been a LONG time... like 3 years since I was really active! I started on this forum when I was only 11! Most of Y'all probably dont remember me! :lol: But I'm now in High School! Woohoo! So much has changed! First and foremost, Truffles is still happy and healthy at almost 4 years old!:grin: Also, I have started a YouTube channel all about the care of Pet Hedgehogs & Rats! I really hope you guys have the time to check it out! I am almost at 100 subscribers!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClEbJZ6GzMVzRSaIqn2pcJA

Hope y'all like it!


----------



## Chibi220 (Sep 20, 2014)

I'll check it out!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

First of all, I love the name Quills and Tails!I watched the video introducing Truffles............such a precious little one! Almost four years old!! You are so gentle with Truffles.


----------

